# 50 1.8G or wait for 85 1.8G



## nodoor (Jan 2, 2012)

I am using D3100, like to buy 1 fix len. I am wondering which is better between 50 1.8g and 85 1.8 G coming soon.  pls!


----------



## soxOZ (Jan 3, 2012)

Oh WOW..!!! Your gonna get a million different answers to this one... 
Lots think that the 50mm is more suited to FX and 35mm is better for DX, then there's the crowd that like it long and will go for the 85 on DX which BTW is a great FL for portraits. 
But all the answer you get will be neither right and wrong... Right for the person recommending it and wrong for those that prefer a different FL...

What I have recommended to others is that if you have zooms that have these FL, (not necessarily on one lens), but select 50mm, and place a bit of tape on the zoom so its fix to 50mm. 
Use it for a few days, then do the same on 85mm, and you will know yourself then which you prefer and get the most use from. Then you just might find that you may like the 35mm...
It never ends...


----------



## MTVision (Jan 3, 2012)

When is the 85 1.8g coming out?
The 50 is great. Why not get both? You can get the 50 now for a decent price


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Jan 3, 2012)

I agree, get both!


----------



## 9ballprodigy (Jan 3, 2012)

Either lens on your dx camera are going to serve their potential as a portrait lens. Without knowing the virtues of the 85mm, it's hard to say. 

How far away from your subject are you comfortable with? I stand about 10 ft away and my 50mm 1.8g does a great job on my d7000. If you prefer to be farther away, then maybe the 85mm is right for you.


----------



## Daf (Jan 7, 2012)

MTVision said:


> When is the 85 1.8g coming out?
> The 50 is great. Why not get both? You can get the 50 now for a decent price



In March I believe - most online shops (Adorama, Amazon, etc...)  are taking pre-orders and I heard it could sell out before the actual release. 

Daf


----------



## MarkCSmith (Jan 8, 2012)

Though I don't have an 85mm prime to compare it to, my 50mm spends quite a bit of time on my camera. But you can never have too many lenses, get both


----------



## nodoor (Jan 9, 2012)

soxOZ said:
			
		

> Oh WOW..!!! Your gonna get a million different answers to this one...
> Lots think that the 50mm is more suited to FX and 35mm is better for DX, then there's the crowd that like it long and will go for the 85 on DX which BTW is a great FL for portraits.
> But all the answer you get will be neither right and wrong... Right for the person recommending it and wrong for those that prefer a different FL...
> 
> ...



Thanks a lot.
I have experienced on 50 1.8G for 1 month, 55 f2.8 ais for 1 week which I borrowed from my friends.
Since my budget is limited , i just can get one. The 85 just announced with 500$$$, so expensive. 
I am going to buy 35 from B&H, just 200$$.


----------



## ph0enix (Jan 9, 2012)

If you can only buy one lens then go for the 50mm.  If Derrel's theory is right, the 85mm won't be that great.  The 50mm AF-S is a great lens.


----------



## mnhoj (Jan 10, 2012)

ph0enix said:


> If you can only buy one lens then go for the 50mm.  If Derrel's theory is right, the 85mm won't be that great.  The 50mm AF-S is a great lens.



What's Derrel's theory?


----------



## ph0enix (Jan 11, 2012)

mnhoj said:


> ph0enix said:
> 
> 
> > If you can only buy one lens then go for the 50mm.  If Derrel's theory is right, the 85mm won't be that great.  The 50mm AF-S is a great lens.
> ...



Basically that 67mm diameter Nikkor lenses suck (second reply):
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/nikon-lenses/268615-nikon-85mm-f1-8g.html


----------



## lonib07 (Jan 11, 2012)

I have the 50mm 1.8 and use it a lot.  My friend let me borrow his 85mm for a concert & I found myself putting the 50mm lens back on. Not saying that the 85mm is not a nice lens but using it didn't make me want to rush out and buy it.  I personally prefer using the 50mm 1.8.


----------



## ph0enix (Jan 11, 2012)

lonib07 said:


> I have the 50mm 1.8 and use it a lot.  My friend let me borrow his 85mm for a concert & I found myself putting the 50mm lens back on. Not saying that the 85mm is not a nice lens but using it didn't make me want to rush out and buy it.  I personally prefer using the 50mm 1.8.



I believe the OP is talking about the new 85mm G lens that was just announced.


----------



## MTVision (Jan 11, 2012)

ph0enix said:
			
		

> Basically that 67mm diameter Nikkor lenses suck (second reply):
> http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/nikon-lenses/268615-nikon-85mm-f1-8g.html



I don't think he said they suck per se. The Nikon 35 af-s 1.4 has a 67mm diameter and I'm hoping for 1600.00 that is doesn't suck.


----------



## ph0enix (Jan 11, 2012)

MTVision said:


> ph0enix said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Megan,
I know.  I just purposely exaggerated what Derrel said a bit


----------



## IByte (Jan 11, 2012)

If your budget is around $500, why not invest in the 50mm 1.4?  I got got mine from B&H(addicting BTW), and it was $539.00 altogether with accidental coverage, and I'm loving it.


----------



## ph0enix (Jan 11, 2012)

IByte said:


> If your budget is around $500, why not invest in the 50mm 1.4?  I got got mine from B&H(addicting BTW), and it was $539.00 altogether with accidental coverage, and I'm loving it.



I have never used this lens but I recall reading that it has some linear distortion and is not as sharp as the 1.8.


----------



## IByte (Jan 11, 2012)

Yeah the more on the 50mm 1.4 than on the 1.8.  But that is really minor compared to what the lens is capable of.  With the research I did before I bought it,  most of the distortion and be corrected in LR3 (thank you Adobe for student discounts lol).


----------



## markj (Feb 18, 2012)

I just picked up a 50mm 1.8G (refurbished for $209). Certainly would have gone new, however as they simply are not available.
I also have a 105mm 2.8G. Would it be senseless to even consider an 85mm?


----------



## Yangpei (Feb 18, 2012)

Daf said:


> MTVision said:
> 
> 
> > When is the 85 1.8g coming out?
> ...



Early reviews of the 85 1.8g are promising.  I'm trying to decide whether to get the 85 1.4g or 85 1.8g.  Currently using a D90, but have a D800 on order.


----------



## zorro53 (Feb 19, 2012)

Hmmmmmmmmmmmmm - NJ - no wonder :crazy:


----------



## zamanakhan (Feb 20, 2012)

hmm i also have the 105 and have been thinking about getting the 85 1.8, just for the 1.8 aperture. I dont use the 105 much for portraits, i use an 80-200 2.8 afs lens, i've been finding that i am shooting majority of pics with that around 200 or 135, for me i would be better suited with a 135. But your needs are are probably different.

Access what your true needs are, the 85 1.8 is going to give you better separation but at a cost of shutter speed, so u might use it less indoors than the 50 1.8. i would take the 50 on dx and 85 on fx. on dx i would also like to have a  35mm 1.8. 

If it came down to money i would easily go for a 35 + 50 combo over the 85 1.8.


----------



## wilhelm_nikon (Feb 20, 2012)

I'm mostly using 35mm 1.8 on my d7000 which I really recomend the for a dx camera. Classic focal length and it's affordable too.


----------



## DY3VERSITY (Feb 22, 2012)

I'm using a 35mm 1.8 right and and I have used a 50mm 1.8 and I find myself using the 35mm a whole lot more often. I feel like the 85mm is useless for what I want to do, but I'm sure many people will love the focal length.


----------



## bhop (Feb 22, 2012)

Do you like 50mm focal lengths?  Get the 50mm.. Do you like 85mm focal lengths?  Get the 85mm.. I don't see why it's a hard choice...


----------



## KmH (Feb 22, 2012)

wilhelm_nikon said:


> I'm mostly using 35mm 1.8 on my d7000 which I really recomend the for a dx camera. Classic focal length and it's affordable too.


To bad it's only a mediocre performer, though it is an inexpensive lens.


----------



## ph0enix (Feb 22, 2012)

zorro53 said:


> Hmmmmmmmmmmmmm - NJ - no wonder :crazy:



What's this in reference to?  Whatever it is, I'm sure it's irrelevant the thread.


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Feb 22, 2012)

ph0enix said:


> mnhoj said:
> 
> 
> > ph0enix said:
> ...


Damn 35mm f/1.4G is just a terrible lens :er:


----------



## Derrel (Feb 22, 2012)

My theory is not that 67mm diameter lenses "suck"...where in the hell did you come up with that mis-attribution phOenix???

My theory is that the 67mm diameter lenses are Nikon's "serious enthusiast lenses"...the ones serious enthusiasts will want, as part of a system NIKON has engineered for high-end, enthusiast uses...not that the lenses "suck"...that bullcrap is all on *you* phOenix...


----------



## ph0enix (Feb 23, 2012)

Derrel said:


> My theory is not that 67mm diameter lenses "suck"...where in the hell did you come up with that mis-attribution phOenix???
> 
> My theory is that the 67mm diameter lenses are Nikon's "serious enthusiast lenses"...the ones serious enthusiasts will want, as part of a system NIKON has engineered for high-end, enthusiast uses...not that the lenses "suck"...that bullcrap is all on *you* phOenix...



Mea culpa!  Yes, I was having a little fun with your comments.  Sorry for any confusion


----------

